# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Η πρώτη μου Αυγοτροφή !!

## panos504

Με τις τόσες συνταγές που διάβασα και επηρεασμένος από την επιτυχία του Master Shef αποφάσισα ένα πρωί να "δημιουργήσω" και να φτιάξω μιά ωραία και θρεπτική λιχουδιά για τα καναρινάκια μου.
Λοιπόν έβαλα : 5 φρυγανιές χωρίς ζάχαρη , 2 κανονικές, 2 κουταλιές korn flakes, 1 κουταλιά διάφορους σπόρους και βιταμίνες και τα τσόφλια από 2 αυγά.
Ολα στο μούλτι και έγιναν σκόνη. Μετά πρόσθεσα λίγη φρέσκια ρίγανη και 1 κουταλιά μέλι αραιωμένη σε λίγο νερό, και 2 κρόκους αυγών βρασμένων  καλά.
Στο τέλος έριξα και τα ασπράδια από τα 2 αυγά , λίγο τριμμένο καρότο και το ξύσμα από ένα μικρό πορτοκάλι .
Το όλο μίγμα βγήκε 1/2 κιλό περίπου .
Στην αρχή ήταν λίγο δισταχτικά και έριξα ακόμα λίγη φρυγανιά να μην είναι λασπερό το μίγμα . Ανάρπαστη γίνετε !!!!
Είναι σωστή όμως η αναλογία ?? Ηθελα να βάλω και μία κουταλιά ελαιόλαδο (Είμαι παραγωγός αγνό , παρθένο) κάνει για τα πουλιά στην αναπαραγωγή ? Εχω διαβάσει ότι είναι θρεπτικό και κάνει καλό στο πτέρωμα αλλά σε ποιά αναλογία?

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο πανο...!!!!!!

το ελαιολαδο εχει βιταμινη Ε απο οτι ξερω και ειναι πολυ καλο για την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης.

τι βιταμινες εβαλες μεσα...?

----------


## jimgo

ωραιος , αντε καλη αρχη .

----------


## jk21

δεν θα εβαζα corn flakes και φρυγανιες με ζαχαρη (εβαλες μελι ... τι τις θες αυτες; )  και θα εβαζα στη θεση τους οσες νιφαδες βρωμης χρειαζονται ( παρομοια λιγο παραπανω ποσοτητα απο οτι λεω να αφαιρεθει ) για να μην ειναι λασπερο το μιγμα 

κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα ! 

2 αυγα ειναι αρκετα για τοση ποσοτητα αμυλουχας βασης 

μην βαζεις ολα τα τσοφλια .αρκουν τα μισα και λιγοτερο

----------


## panos70

προσοχη μη  παχυνεις τα πουλια

----------


## panos504

> μπραβο πανο...!!!!!!
> 
> το ελαιολαδο εχει βιταμινη Ε απο οτι ξερω και ειναι πολυ καλο για την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης.
> 
> τι βιταμινες εβαλες μεσα...?


Εβαλα πολυβιταμίνες  Bogena Multivit Beaphar , περίλα , λιναρόσπορο, Κία , νίζερ και μία κουταλιά σουσάμι .

----------


## xarhs

και το σουσαμι ειναι πολυ καλη πηγη ασβεστιου...........

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ αν και συμφωνω με το σκεπτικο της παρατηρησης σου ( ακους για μελι ,κορνφλεικσ κλπ που εχουν σακχαρα ... )  δεν κρατιεμαι να σου πω οτι αν σε απασχολει το θεμα ουσιαστικα ,θα επρεπε να σταματησεις να δινεις ετοιμη αυγοτροφη 

ακομα και η εταιρια που στη σελιδα της δινει καποια αναλυτικα στοιχεια ,για την αξια της αυγοτροφης της (οχι τα συστατικα και δεν ειναι τυχαιο .... )  ενω αναφερει αλλα πραγματα αναλυτικοτατα 

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...1607&pro=21609

δεν αναφερει τους υδατανθρακες και κυριως ποσοι απο αυτοι ειναι αμυλο και ποσοι σακχαρα ..... και αυτο επισης μαλλον οχι τυχαια  ...

ολες οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες εχουν ζαχαρη (καποιες λενε μελι αλλα και αυτο δεν ειναι κατι διαφορετικο .... ειδικα αν δεν εινα και οτι το πιο αγνο κυκλοφορα στην αγορα ) και μαλιστα οχι μονο την αναγραφομενη (συνηθως  3-4η το πολυ στη σειρα  αναγραφης ,αρα σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα ) αλλα εχει και κρυφη που περικλειεται στην μη γνωστη σε μας συσταση των λεγομενων bakery products ... στην καλυτερη περιπτωση αν αυτα ειναι μπισκοτα ,μονο αυτα εχουν σχεδον 20 % ζαχαρη .....

----------


## panos504

> δεν θα εβαζα corn flakes και φρυγανιες με ζαχαρη (εβαλες μελι ... τι τις θες αυτες; )  και θα εβαζα στη θεση τους οσες νιφαδες βρωμης χρειαζονται ( παρομοια λιγο παραπανω ποσοτητα απο οτι λεω να αφαιρεθει ) για να μην ειναι λασπερο το μιγμα 
> 
> κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα ! 
> 
> 2 αυγα ειναι αρκετα για τοση ποσοτητα αμυλουχας βασης 
> 
> μην βαζεις ολα τα τσοφλια .αρκουν τα μισα και λιγοτερο


Ok πολύ ωραία , θα βελτιώσω την συνταγή την επόμενη φορά σύμφωνα με τις παρατηρήσεις σας.
Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη καταλαβα τι θελεις να πεις ,αλλα στα οσα εχει πει ο Πανος προσθεσε και το σουσαμι που ειναι ναι μεν καλο αλλα πολυ παχυντικο και σε καθημερινη βαση συν την πολυβιταμινη θα του παχυνουν τα πουλια ,κι εγω δεν το θεωρω καλο για την υγεια τους,το λινκ το ανοιξα και ειδα οτι ειναι μια κλασικη αγοραστη αυγοτροφη,τωρα που ειναι σε περοιοδο αναπαραγωγης δεν βλεπω γιατι να μην τους τι δωσω αφου εχει ολα οσα χρειαζονται (αν λεει αληθεια) γιαυτη την περοιοδο,η οποια θα κρατησει περιπου 3 μηνες ,μετα εγω δεν δινω καθολου αυγοτροφη αλλα μονο μια φορα την εβδομαδα, και ισως εβδομαδα παρα εβδομαδα και απο βιταμηνες βαζω μια φορα στο νερο.Το ξερεις οτι εγω δεν κανω φτιαχτει οχι για την καλη της ποιοτητα και φρεσκαδα,αλλα θα μπορεσουμε να βαλουμε τη σωστη αναλογια για ολα τα πραγματα που βαζουμε μεσα ;δλδ.......  η πολυβιταμινη που θα προσθεσουμε  αν για παραδειγμα εχει πολυ βιταμινη Ε κι εμεις βαζουμε και φρεσκα αυγα και λαδι που την περιεχουν τοτε θα την εκτιναξουμε στα υψοι και σε καθημερινη βαση θα ερθουν αντιθετα αποτελεσματα απο οτι εμεις επιδιωκουμε .Εγω αυτο που θεωρω καλυτερο για τα πουλια ειναι να δωσω την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη  και να επικεντροθω   περισσοτερο σε συμπληρωματα οπως γυρη, χορταρικα, σπυρουλινα, φρεσκο αυγο, και σπορους υγειας,  (το μιγμα του ******** ) επισεις μου αρεσε παρα πολυ......πιστευω πως αυτα θα φερουν την επιτυχεια σε μια αναπαραγωγη παρα η φτιαχτει αυγοτροφη........... Αυτο ειναι το δικο μου σκεπτικο και ισως να ειναι και λαθος παντος τα αποτελεσματα με δικαιωνουν  και εχω 100% επιτυχια σε αναπαραγωγικες περοιοδους ,και οταν μια ομαδα κερδιζει τοτε δεν την αλαζεις

----------


## jk21

ας αρχισουμε με το σουσαμι ... 1 κουταλι στα 500 γρ (αν και ειπε μετα οτι το βαζει .... ) ειναι σχεδον 5 γρ στα 500 γρ τροφης ... 1 % ....

αυτα που αναγραφουν οτι εχουν οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες σε θρεπτικα συστατικα ειναι κατα το ανοιγμα τους ... ελα σε λιγο καιρο να μου πεις ποσο βιταμινη Α δεν εχει οξειδωμενη και το ξανασυζηταμε ... δεν μπαινω καν στο τι περιεχει ... για να λεει οτι εχει αυτα που εχει ,οπως θα εχεις δει ,προστιθενται και σε αυτην συνθετικες βιταμινες ... αρα αν σε ανησυχει η πολυβιταμινη του Πανου ,θα επρεπε να αναρωτιεσαι γιατι προσθετουν και κεινοι ,αφου βαζουν τοσο << αγνα >>  και θρεπτικα υλικα 

η βιταμινη Ε που δεν ειναι υπερβολικη στο ελαιολαδο (σχεδον το 1/15 απο οτι εχει το σιτελαιο ) καλο κανει γιατι δρα συντηριτικα στις τροφες(εχει αντιοξειδωτικεε ιδιοτητες  ... αλλες λιποδιαλυτες να φοβασαι για υπερδοσολογιες 

Πανο αποδεχομαι πληρως ,το να θελει καποιος να δινει ετοιμη αυγοτροφη και να βαριεται να φτιαχνει δικια του .Αλλα αν αυτη που φτιαχνει δεν ειναι αλλα αντι αλλων (και τελευταια οι προτασεις των παιδιων ,ασχετα με τις δικες μου ,ειναι στη σωστη κατευθυνση ) δεν συγκρινεται με οτι κυκλοφορα ... 

ο καθενας σωστα πραττει συμφωνα με τα δεδομενα που εχει ,οπως λες ,αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν εχει ανεβει απο κανεναν εδω μεσα πιο παχυντικη συνταγη απο τις ετοιμες !

----------


## panos70

Βρε Δημητρη μου εσυ καλα τα λες αλλα αφου εχω καλλα αποτελεσματα γιατι να καθομαι να φτιαχνω,μηπως εμεις τρωμε ποιο υγιεινα απο οτι δινουμε στα πουλια ,περισσοτερο πρεπει να μας προβληματισει για τους μεταλαγμενους σπορους γιατο τι τα δινουμε και πινουν, για τα κλουβια και την υγιεινη που τα εχουμε  και λιγοτερο για την αυγοτροφη ,και ειπαμε το δινω μονο στην περοιοδο αναπαραγωγης και λιγοτερο στην πτεροροια

----------

